# 29.or 31 law og



## roughy88 (May 2, 2014)

Need help love laws no fan to law2 but wats the pros and cons of 29.5s to 31 laws buying one or the other


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I had 31 laws. I loved everything about them except that they rubbed. I'm running 29.5 laws now. They ride rougher at slow speeds, but they don't rub anywhere. 2" lift will clear them.


----------

